# Tempestade Tropical JERRY (Atlântico 2007 #10)



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 14:46)

Seguimento da Tempestade SubTropical JERRY no Atlântico em tópico dedicado conforme as regras do forum.

A TD#11 (Depressão SubTropical 11) a cerca de 1700km a Oeste dos Açores evolui para Tempestade SubTropical, sendo baptizada com o nome JERRY, o 10º ciclone tropical ou subtropical no Atlântico em 2007.

Os antecedentes do JERRY estão no tópico Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007) (Página 23)

*Para agora está quase estacionária, mas prevê-se que se desloque para norte até ser absorvida por uma depressão extra-tropical dentro de 2 dias. À partida não constituirá portanto qualquer problema para os Açores.*















> *...SUBTROPICAL DEPRESSION STRENGTHENS TO A SUBTROPICAL STORM...NO
> THREAT TO LAND...*
> 
> AT 1100 AM AST...1500Z...THE CENTER OF SUBTROPICAL STORM JERRY WAS
> ...





> AN 0807 UTC QUIKSCAT PASS INDICATED THAT THE MAXIMUM WINDS IN THE
> CIRCULATION ARE AT LEAST 35 KT AND SATELLITE CLASSIFICATIONS GIVE A
> SUBTROPICAL T-NUMBER OF 2.5 USING THE HEBERT-POTEAT METHOD. THE
> SYSTEM IS THEREFORE UPGRADED TO SUBTROPICAL STORM JERRY. THE
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 18:57)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical JERRY (Atlântico 2007 #10)*

*18:15* (17:15z)


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2007 às 22:47)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical JERRY (Atlântico 2007 #10)*

O JERRY começa a dar sinais de que quer completar a transição tropical:




> *SUBTROPICAL STORM JERRY ADVISORY NUMBER   3*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL112007
> 500 PM AST SUN SEP 23 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 09:59)

O JERRY finalizou a transição tropical e segue rumo a NE onde encontrará  água cada vez mais fria até ser amanhã absorvido pela frente duma depressão extra-tropical, não constituindo qualquer motivo de preocupação para Terra.
Apesar de ser Tempestade Tropical, tem um aspecto paupérrimo nas imagens de satélite.




> *TROPICAL STORM JERRY ADVISORY NUMBER   5*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL112007
> 500 AM AST MON SEP 24 2007
> 
> ...





> *TROPICAL STORM JERRY DISCUSSION NUMBER   5*
> 
> *DEEP CONVECTION WAS JUST ABOUT GONE AFTER 03Z...*BUT IT HAS RECENTLY
> RESUMED IN A LOOSELY-CONNECTED BAND IN THE EASTERN SEMICIRCLE.
> ...


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2007 às 11:55)

Gostava de saber para onde se dirige o Jerry???


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 12:15)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Gostava de saber para onde se dirige o Jerry???














Parece agora um pouco mais saudável do que há umas horas atrás.


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2007 às 20:05)

O JERRY enfraqueceu para Depressão Tropical e não deverá sobreviver mais do que um dia.









> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION JERRY ADVISORY NUMBER   6*
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL112007
> 1100 AM AST MON SEP 24 2007
> *
> ...


----------

